# Interesting Pollinator Article from Miami



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/living/home/15982210.htm?template=contentModules/printstory.jsp


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty cool.

Once again this shows the interactions between organisms is very complex.


----------

